# Whats up from Pennsylvania



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey whats going on everybody? My name is Joe, im 26 and from the Philly area. Been riding about 5 or 6 years now, pretty much in the Poconos. Finally made it out of my area this year and up to Killington, VT and didnt want to leave. PA mountains/conditions suck compared to how it was up there. Hoping to get back there next year and would also really like to get out west.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

When did you go up to Killington? I was up there the weekend of the 29th and it was amazing. It dumped like 6" while we were there. I didnt want to leave either, I've been mainly going to Blue Mountain/Camelback. No comparisons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Try going west next season, if you amazed at Killington, you wont beleve your eyes out west. Or try Jay peak in Vt next season.

Where in PA do you ride?

I been to Camel back and bear creek they are pretty good resorts, I like it there. But it is also were I busted my tail bone in a sheet of ICE last season.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I was up there Feb 17-19. Stayed in one of the condos at the base, pretty sweet to just walk out the door and only be 50 yards from the mountain. 

Camelback is probably my favorite in our area but like you said it doesnt even compare. The rest of my season was such a let down after being up there. Bear Creek is pretty decent, thats about halfway to the Poconos for me so ill go there when i dont feel like making the drive all the way up there.


----------

